# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  I have a 2 year old budgettts female not big

## HappyPets

Shes not big like my clawed frogs who are monsters, will she still grow??? ALSO she will not hibernate i followed exact file on how but she wants to keep eating and  swimming she was miserable in the hibernation tank.

----------


## Bryce

That sounds odd, how big is the frog? If you've had the frog 2 years it should be full size already. Aestivation/hibernation is very risky, I wouldn't recommend trying it. You could lose your frog. I feel like its especially risky if your frog hasnt grown properly. These frogs are supposed to range in the 3-5 inch range.(around 7-13cm) 
Some pictures would also be very helpful.

----------


## HappyPets

she is 4 inches but i mean i thought they were aCF size and they (they as in my ACF)  are monsters at 4 years old. Someone saw mine today and almost fainted they wer so huge. Around six inches but legs make them look big. I wont do the hibernation. I wanted to because i kept getting told to. I did the instructions and it looked like she was unhappy. I dont know if i can add sand or something to her tank and she can burrow in there if she wants? she just really was so miserable on land.

----------


## Bryce

You have ACFs that are 6 inches? I didnt know they got that large. 4 inches is normal for a budgett's frog. As for hibernation or aestivation, that is A very dangerous process..often frogs do not wake up. A lot of users consider it unnecessary.
I wouldn't recommend trying it. If you feel like adding some of land to the enclosure there are probably ways to set it up. A budgett's frog may enjoy a little land sometimes. I don't know, since i've never had a budgett's. I think most people just keep them in water.
I kinda want a budgett's. They look fun lol

----------


## HappyPets

they are but they are so hard to find now idk why

----------

